# Forum About Russia Politics  Icy blast from Putin hints at a new Cold War

## Ramil

I underlined the last sentence. Now Russia is the most threatening nation on earth. Pfffft!  ::    http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/com...cle1368824.ece 
Russian: http://www.inopressa.ru/times/2007/0...20:36/icyblast   *February 12, 2007* *Icy blast from Putin hints at a new Cold War* *Gerard Baker, US Editor*  
If the US Administration didn’t have enough to worry about, given the current state of the world, it spent much of the weekend wondering whether Moscow had declared another Cold War.  
On Saturday President Putin delivered the most aggressive verbal assault on the US and its European allies that a Russian leader has uttered since the Cold War ended 16 years ago. In a speech to the annual Munich Security Conference that evoked memories of the days when the two superpowers threatened to wipe each other and much of the world off the map, Mr Putin attacked what he called the “illegitimate” US foreign policy of the past few years.  
In unusually brusque and undiplomatic language, he said the US had “overstepped its boundaries in every sphere”, had fuelled a new nuclear arms race and was aggressively destabilising the Middle East.  
This was more than just another familiar, if blunt, recitation of the supposed crimes of the Bush Administration. Speaking to an audience that included European leaders and Angela Merkel, the German Chancellor, as well as Americans, Mr Putin attacked Nato. He said the inclusion of former Soviet satellite states in the Atlantic alliance had destabilised Europe and threatened Russia. “Against whom is this expansion directed?” he asked. Not since Nikita Khrushchev banged his shoe on the table at the United Nations in 1960 has an international gathering heard such an icy blast from Moscow’s leadership. 
US officials were careful to play down the unsettling new Russian tone. Robert Gates, the US Defence Secretary, speaking at the conference yesterday, gently mocked Mr Putin’s performance, saying that it “almost filled me with nostalgia for a less complex time. Almost”. In fact he went out of his way to sound a strikingly emollient tone, admitting US mistakes in the last few years. For a century, he said, the US had enjoyed a reputation of being a force for good in the world but he acknowledged that some of that had been lost in recent years and that the US had work to do to repair its reputation.  
John McCain, the Arizona senator and leading contender for the Republican nomination in next year’s presidential election, who has been unsparing in his criticism of Mr Putin’s authoritarian tendencies in the past, was restrained, merely taking issue with Mr Putin’s characterisation of the modern world as a “unipolar” one. US officials noted pointedly that it was Europeans, including some leaders of the eastern European countries that used to live under the Russian heel, who were present at the weekend conference, who were most angered by Moscow’s new tone. German government officials were privately furious with the Russian leader’s remarks.  
Coming as it did on German soil, just minutes after Chancellor Merkel had given a warm diplomatic overview of transatlantic relations, Mr Putin’s speech was considered a breach of the normal diplomatic protocols. It was more than discourteous, however. The Munich conference, the most important annual transatlantic security policy forum, originated in the darkest days of the Cold War.  
Chancellor Merkel, who lived under Soviet domination of eastern Europe as an East German citizen in the 1980s, is under no illusions about the political instincts of Mr Putin, the former KGB agent. But she and her aides had not imagined that the Russian leader would deliver such a blunt attack in the midst of her efforts to improve relations among European countries and were puzzled by the tone. US officials believe the speech was intended to represent Russia as a muscular new power in the world, after its long decline and humiliation since Cold War days. Bolstered by increased energy prices in the past five years, a continuing healthy economic expansion and signs that its old adversary in Washington has run into serious global trouble, the Russian leadership seems eager to show that it is back as an actor on the world stage.  
The sudden apparent deterioration in US-Russian relations, especially with a man of whom President Bush has spoken so warmly, did not seem to alarm Americans, however.  
The Munich event has been dominated for the past few years by transatlantic splits as the US found itself under attack from its old allies over the war in Iraq. Throughout that time, Donald Rumsfeld, the former defence secretary, played the role of principal villain at the conference.  
This year Europeans were presented with a new villain, and perhaps in the process were reminded that, for all its faults, America may not after all really be the most threatening nation on earth.

----------


## Scrabus

Опять глупость какая-то... Сидят себе, критикуют, обвиняют Россию и это у них в порядке вещей... стоит России в лице Путина высказать свою точку зрения и выразить несогласие с действиями ЕС и Америки так сразу... Русские укрепились, обнаглели, теперь от них опять угроза и т.д. Просто ЛОЛ! Америка и многие другие государства не возникают только тогда, когда Россия сидит себе и молчит в тряпочку, а они себе гадят потихоньку. Путин как раз на данной конференции вёл себя очень дипломатично, как впрочем и всегда. Видимо то, что Путин пытался наладить нормальный контакт с Американцами, всё равно бесполезно. Им друзья только те, кто не возникает и не мешает, а лучше, чтобы был готов практически полностью подчиняться их воле. Если такого нет, то выставят в чёрном цвете, не постесняются обильно полить какашками. А Европа(на вся, но большинство стран по крайней мере) перед Америкой на полусогнутых, поэтому тоже не довольны критикой Путина. Проще потакать Америке и держать зад в тепле - авось пронесёт. Так и живут. 
Фу... противно читать даже...

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

ну, ну, ребята, не сердитесь! Это только одно мнение одного человека (какой-то Эдитор, и смотри это *комментар*). Что вы думаете, после _такого_ выступления Путина, не будет один-либо человек, который будет так говорить? И, конечно, ИноСМИ переводит мнения именно его.   ::

----------


## JJ

Вот именно в этот раз я полностью согласен с Калинкой. 
Хотя это мнение - "тенденция, однако..."  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

с кем?   ::  со мной?

----------


## Guin

Не, ну европейцы ещё ничего... Статьи вменяемые довольно часто попадаются, а что касается отзывов на них, то как минимум 80% пишущих согласны с Путиным. Я даже, честно говоря, не ожидал. Вероятно, их самих достала американская гегемония. Ну а штатовская пресса как всегда в своём репертуаре... Неужели американцы не понимают, что их зашоренность и упёртость ни к чему хорошему не приведёт?

----------


## Юрка

> ... Неужели американцы не понимают, что их зашоренность и упёртость ни к чему хорошему не приведёт?

 Не желаю никому зла, но очевидно, что люди не склонны менять взгляды пока не набьют себе шишек.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Guin  ... Неужели американцы не понимают, что их зашоренность и упёртость ни к чему хорошему не приведёт?   Не желаю никому зла, но очевидно, что люди не склонны менять взгляды пока не набьют себе шишек.

 Старый анекдот:
Все люди делятся, как известно, по предпочтению восприятия окружающего мира на аудиалов, визуалов и кинестиков, да вот кинестиков больше всего на свете, так как большинство пока по репе не схлопочат, ничего не понимают.

----------


## Guin

http://www.inosmi.ru/translation/232821.html 
Ну, блин!!! У меня просто нет слов!!!! Это уже за гранью добра и зла!!! Неужели после этой мерзости, никто в суд не подаст на эту газетёнку?

----------


## Scorpio

Ааа, так это ж WSJ! Зачем же в суд -- наоборот, последует дружеское похлопывание по плечу и одобрительное "Good job, guys!" 
(Особенно мне понравилось вот это:  _Кроме того, нераскрытым остается убийство британского подданного Александра Литвиненко. Уже не является большой тайной информация о том, куда ведут следы полония. Скотланд-Ярд обнаружил их во всех тех местах Лондона, где побывал московский бизнесмен Андрей Луговой. Так почему же Вы не даете британским властям возможности допросить этого человека?_ 
Лугового допрашивали аж два раза... ну и что? Главное -- врать наглее, что черное -- это белое, и тогда люди поверят.

----------


## Guin

> Ааа, так это ж WSJ! Зачем же в суд -- наоборот, последует дружеское похлопывание по плечу и одобрительное "Good job, guys!"

 То, что автор - дурак (в чём нет сомнений), ещё не значит, что он, а главное - издание, опубликовавшее его опус, не должны отвечать за клевету. Мне всё-таки так кажется...

----------


## Юрка

> То, что автор - дурак (в чём нет сомнений), ещё не значит, что он, а главное - издание, опубликовавшее его опус, не должны отвечать за клевету.

 Безполезно. Просто они нас не любят. А Путин - молодец, сказал то, что нужно было сказать.

----------


## Ramil

Не подаст. Да и если подать - шансов выиграть - ноль целых, хрен десятых. Да и спорить бесполезно. Правды, в абсолютном смысле этого слова, кстати сказать, не существует. У каждого правда - своя. 
Холодная война, к сожалению, не прекратилась, как надеялись многие. Пока Россия будет представлять хотя бы теоретическую опасность - её будут расценивать как врага. И такие статейки будут печататься всё чаще и чаще. 
У нас будут обличать запад, у них будут обличать нас, а какой-нибудь Китай всех в итоге уделает.

----------


## Юрка

> ... а какой-нибудь Китай всех в итоге уделает.

 Я даже знаю чем...

----------


## Юрка

> Холодная война, к сожалению, не прекратилась, как надеялись многие...

 В те времена я чувствовал себя в большей безопасности. А сейчас Америка вошла в раж, чёрт её знает что от неё ждать.

----------


## Ramil

Та война была "холодной", пока сохранялся принцип Гарантированного Взаимного Уничтожения (Mutual Assured Destruction) при ядерном конфликте. Сейчас ситуация другая - ядерные технологии утекают в развивающиеся страны, с нестабильной политической ситуацией (Китай, Пакистан, та же Сев. Корея, Иран или, к примеру Израиль). К слову сказать, против Ирана и вообще арабов я ничего не имею, но идея о ядерном оружии в руках того же Талибана у меня вызывает опасения. 
Что, скажем, будет делать США в случае-таки ядерного террористического акта против, ну даже не самих американцев, а  Израиля, к примеру? Ответит тем же? Но в этом случае случится то, чего так боялись идеологи холодной войны и этот мир прекратит своё существование. Сейчас американцы боятся именно этого, не понимая, однако, что используя силу, они никак и никогда не смогут себя обезопасить.
Средства нападения всегда опережали средства защиты, поэтому наращивая военную мощь и увеличивая ежегодно и так астрономический военный бюджет можно достичь только финансового краха (и то, при условии, что такие расходы смогут нейтрализовать на время более серьёзные угрозы).
Скажем, если бы такие же деньги вкладывались в экономики развивающихся стран, если бы всё это пошло на образование, здравохранение и развитие экономики ближнего востока, то проблема бы решилась сама собой.
Враждебно настроенные арабы нужны хотя бы потому, что они оправдывают денежное содержание Израиля. Если лишить Израиль арабской угрозы, он лишится солидной финансовой поддержки США и через 5-10 лет превратится в очередное ближневосточное захолустье.
Т.е. миролюбивые арабы в первую очередь невыгодны самому Западу.
Так же и с Россией. Если в России будет выстроена стабильная рыночная экономика и политическая стабильность, это ещё больше ослабит контроль США над геополитическими процессами в мире. 
Расставание с властью и богатством всегда болезненно, поэтому практически никто не расстаётся с ними добровольно.
Отсюда вывод - если основной целью США (и они этого, кстати, не скрывают) является мировая гегемония, США будут оставаться основной угрозой стабильности в мире.

----------


## Basil77

> ...Средства нападения всегда опережали средства защиты, поэтому наращивая военную мощь и увеличивая ежегодно и так астрономический военный бюджет можно достичь только финансового краха (и то, при условии, что такие расходы смогут нейтрализовать на время более серьёзные угрозы).
> Скажем, если бы такие же деньги вкладывались в экономики развивающихся стран, если бы всё это пошло на образование, здравохранение и развитие экономики ближнего востока, то проблема бы решилась сама собой.
> Враждебно настроенные арабы нужны хотя бы потому, что они оправдывают денежное содержание Израиля. Если лишить Израиль арабской угрозы, он лишится солидной финансовой поддержки США и через 5-10 лет превратится в очередное ближневосточное захолустье.
> Т.е. миролюбивые арабы в первую очередь невыгодны самому Западу.
> Так же и с Россией. Если в России будет выстроена стабильная рыночная экономика и политическая стабильность, это ещё больше ослабит контроль США над геополитическими процессами в мире. 
> Расставание с властью и богатством всегда болезненно, поэтому практически никто не расстаётся с ними добровольно.
> Отсюда вывод - если основной целью США (и они этого, кстати, не скрывают) является мировая гегемония, США будут оставаться основной угрозой стабильности в мире.

 Мне кажется, ты немного передёргиваешь. Да, конечно, образ врага, будь то арабы или русские, необходим штатовской администрации для оправдания огромных затрат на "оборону". Но по моему мнению, их бы более устроили марионеточные правительства в Москве, Тегеране, далее везде (см. атлас мира, перечень столиц государств). В качестве врага, существованием которого можно оправдать военные расходы, всегда бы нашлись какие-нибудь террористы в горных ущельях, партизаны или марсиане, я думаю у аналитиков ЦРУ есть про запас несколько подробно разработанных сценариев на случай смены внешнеполитической обстановки.

----------


## Ramil

Большую часть стоимости доллара США составляют т.н. нематериальные ценности (продукты интеллектуальной собственности, котировки акций компаний, уровень деловой активности и прочая, и прочая...). Точную цифру не назову, я оцениваю эту долю в 70-80%.
Всё это действительно имеет некоторую стоимость, но эти "активы" ликвидны только в условиях стабильности и отсутствия кризисов. (для удобства изложения - "в мирное время").
Ещё 10-20 центов в стоимости доллара - это уже "материальные активы" в виде промышленности. (достаточно ликвидны, как в мирное, так и в военное время).
Остальные 5-10 процентов - это энергетические и природные ресурсы, находящиеся под контролем  правительства США - наиликвиднейший товар всегда и везде (именно "под контролем", а не "в распоряжении").
В этой системе, я за скобками оставляю тот факт, что большая часть международных торговых операций осуществляется в долларах. 
В России - ситуация зеркальная. Львиная доля рубля - это энергоностели и другие природные ресурсы, средняя доля промышленных ресурсов и около 5-10 процентов нематериальных активов.
Россия лучше приспособлена к условиям кризиса, чем США, которые лучше приспособлены к существованию в "мирное время". (Здесь - война и мир лишь образные выражения, хотя расклад годится и для буквального восприятия). 
В Америке, всё-таки не все такие "тупые", как рисует нам М.Задорнов, они тоже этот расклад прекрасно видят. Выход один - захватить контроль над как можно большим количеством внешних природных ресурсов и энергоносителей, чтобы лучше противостоять кризисам, т.к. по счастливому для Америки стечению обстоятельств, большая часть мировых кризисов обходила американского обывателя стороной. Зная, что более-менее серьёзный кризис может поставить под угрозу существование США как государства и супердержавы, любое правительство будет всячески стараться исключить даже малейшую возможность возникновения такого кризиса. Это и заставляет их лезть во внутренние проблемы других государств - боязнь, что эти "внутренние проблемы" могут стать проблемой и для них в будущем.
Замкнутый круг - чтобы захватывать больше энергоресурсов, их требуется потратить, для того, чтобы осуществить эти затраты нужно повышать ВВП страны.
Ресурсов дополнительных нет, промышленность раздуваться бесконечно не может, и опять же, без ресурсов не представляет особой ценности, выход - увеличивать стоимость доллара засчёт "нематериальных активов", т.е. воздуха, что и происходит в виде Микрософтов, Гуглов и пр.
В случае первой серьёзной заварушки, интернет накроется первым, вместе со всеми средствами, вложенными туда.
Мы наблюдаем уникальную ситуацию, когда экономический рост становится негативным фактором для государства.
А тот факт, что растущий разрыв между бедностью и богатством в мире оставляет массу недовольных (около 85% населения Земли) приводит к тому, что эту и так хрупкую систему пытаются расшатать извне ибо утомила эта супердержава уже всех.
Исхода видится два - первое (самое, к сожалению, вероятное) - это приведёт к глобальному конфликту с печальными последствиями, либо сам институт государства, как способа социальной, военной и экономической организации людей, отомрёт и уступит место чему-то новому, люди станут объединяться в достаточно большие социальные группы уже не по географическому признаку. Он, как и расовый и национальный признаки, уже устарел.

----------


## Basil77

Подобные страшилки рассказывались всегда и во все времена. Я не спорю, что штатовская экономика - мыльный пузырь, но твои апокалиптические прогнозы не разделяю. Мне кажется, международное сообщество постепенно выработает механизмы урегулирования подобных противоречий. Вот, кстати, ещё радикальный прогнозец   ::  :  http://ford.flybb.ru/topic43.html

----------


## Ramil

Это я уже читал, комменты зато интересные. Конечно план хорош, только, как было верно подмечено, Россия славится ещё одной особенностью - здесь всё и всегда делается через жопу. Маловероятно, конечно, что Путин - такой злыдень  ::  Не по-христиански это как-то...
Хотя он из ГБ.
Ещё в комментах понравилась фраза "взять мир за горло энергетической удавкой"  ::  
Насчёт моих измышлений - дело не в экономике даже. Дело в инерции мышления тех, кто сейчас управляет миром. Через 15-20 лет, те прыщавые пацаны и девочки, что сейчас сидят в чатах, слушают попсу и жуют попкорн будут владеть этим миром. А им заморочки холодной войны и 20 века - по барабану.
У них будут свои. А старпёры в ген. штабах, правительствах, министерствах и ведомствах всё ещё мнят себя здесь хозяевами.

----------


## Basil77

> Через 15-20 лет, те прыщавые пацаны и девочки, что сейчас сидят в чатах, слушают попсу и жуют попкорн будут владеть этим миром. А им заморочки холодной войны и 20 века - по барабану.
> У них будут свои. А старпёры в ген. штабах, правительствах, министерствах и ведомствах всё ещё мнят себя здесь хозяевами.

 Которые сейчас сидят в чатах, слушают попсу и жуют попкорн, через 20 лет будут сидеть у телевизора, пить пиво и чесать пузо.  ::   Миром будут владеть те, кто сейчас учится в Гарвардах и Оксфордах и чьи папочки-старпёры сейчас сидят в генштабах и министерствах.  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil   Через 15-20 лет, те прыщавые пацаны и девочки, что сейчас сидят в чатах, слушают попсу и жуют попкорн будут владеть этим миром. А им заморочки холодной войны и 20 века - по барабану.
> У них будут свои. А старпёры в ген. штабах, правительствах, министерствах и ведомствах всё ещё мнят себя здесь хозяевами.   Которые сейчас сидят в чатах, слушают попсу и жуют попкорн, через 20 лет будут сидеть у телевизора, пить пиво и чесать пузо.   Миром будут владеть те, кто сейчас учится в Гарвардах и Оксфордах и чьи папочки-старпёры сейчас сидят в генштабах и министерствах.

 Да я, в общем-то, про них и говорю.
Эти мажоры-таки тоже сидят в чатах, слушают попсу и жуют попкорн. И старые заморочки им так же - по барабану.

----------


## Basil77

> Эти мажоры-таки тоже сидят в чатах, слушают попсу и жуют попкорн. И старые заморочки им так же - по барабану.

 По большому счёту заморочка всегда одна, и она стара, как мир - бабло. А всякие там политические симпатии и антипатии - это действительно преходящие явления.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Эти мажоры-таки тоже сидят в чатах, слушают попсу и жуют попкорн. И старые заморочки им так же - по барабану.   По большому счёту заморочка всегда одна, и она стара, как мир - бабло. А всякие там политические симпатии и антипатии - это действительно преходящие явления.

 Бабло нужно, когда есть что на это бабло купить. А вот я боюсь, что мучить их будет уже другая заморочка - где найти что пожрать? 
Да и потом - бабло всегда было разное.
Сначала жратва, потом - золото, потом - минеральное сырьё, теперь - энергия.

----------


## JJ

BERLIN (Reuters) - Around two in three Germans support Russian President Vladimir Putin's view that the United States is on a mission to become the world's "one single master", according to a poll released on Tuesday. 
A survey of 1,000 Germans showed 68 percent supported the attack made by Putin on Washington at a high-profile Munich security conference over the weekend, the poll by Emnid for N24 television showed. 
Read here: http://www.reuters.com/article/worldNew ... 5420070213

----------


## Юрка

> Around two in three Germans support Russian President Vladimir Putin's view that the United States is on a mission to become the world's "one single master"...

 Наверное немцы к нам ментально ближе хотя бы потому что и им и нам за последние 100 лет приходилось под натиском реальности менять свои убеждения. Американцы по этому критерию - другая нация, так как эмигранты - это не те, кто подгоняет себя под реальность, а те, кто выбирает реальность под себя, под свои взгляды и убеждения. В этом их сила, но и слабость тоже. (Диалектика, блин.  ::  )

----------


## Guin

> BERLIN (Reuters) - Around two in three Germans support Russian President Vladimir Putin's view that the United States is on a mission to become the world's "one single master", according to a poll released on Tuesday. 
> A survey of 1,000 Germans showed 68 percent supported the attack made by Putin on Washington at a high-profile Munich security conference over the weekend, the poll by Emnid for N24 television showed. 
> Read here: http://www.reuters.com/article/worldNew ... 5420070213

 По моим впечатлениям, если судить по комментариям читателей на сайтах немецких газет, поддержка речи Путина составляет не менее 75%. На британских сайтах она где-то процентов 50-60, на американских - процентов 40. Про другие языки ничего, к сожалению, сказать не могу... Но если даже "во вражеском логове" такая поддержка, то значит здорово достала всех американская бесцеремонность.

----------


## Guin

> Наверное немцы к нам ментально ближе хотя бы потому что и им и нам за последние 100 лет приходилось под натиском реальности менять свои убеждения.

 Возможно и поэтому, но, скорее всего потому, что у немцев ещё не до конца вытравили национальную гордость, и им тоже не очень-то приятно быть у Штатов на побегушках. Так что, уж к кому-кому, а к  Америке у немцев тёплых чувств не много...

----------


## scotcher

> BERLIN (Reuters) - Around two in three Germans support Russian President Vladimir Putin's view that the United States is on a mission to become the world's "one single master", according to a poll released on Tuesday. 
> A survey of 1,000 Germans showed 68 percent supported the attack made by Putin on Washington at a high-profile Munich security conference over the weekend, the poll by Emnid for N24 television showed. 
> Read here: http://www.reuters.com/article/worldNew ... 5420070213

 That's hardly news. If you asked the question "is the US on a mission to become the world'd one single master?" without mentioning Putin, I'm pretty sure the majority of people in most countries, even America, would agree.

----------


## JJ

> If you asked the question "is the US on a mission to become the world'd one single master?"

 Scotcher, do you speak English? "A survey of 1,000 Germans showed 68 percent supported the attack made by Putin on Washington..." Where is "the US on a mission" here??? They had been asked "do you support the Putin's attack on Washington" and 68% said "yes we do".

----------


## scotcher

> Originally Posted by scotcher  If you asked the question "is the US on a mission to become the world'd one single master?"   Scotcher, do you speak English? "A survey of 1,000 Germans showed 68 percent supported the attack made by Putin on Washington..." Where is "the US on a mission" here??? They had been asked "do you support the Putin's attack on Washington" and 68% said "yes we do".

 JJ 
Yes I do speak English. You, however, evidently do not, since the sentence "the United States is on a mission to become the world's "one single master" came directly from the first sentence of the summary YOU posted. 
Here, I've highlighted it just for you:   

> BERLIN (Reuters) - Around two in three Germans support Russian President Vladimir Putin's view that the United States is on a mission to become the world's "one single master", according to a poll released on Tuesday.

 You're genuinely not very bright, are you?

----------


## mishau_

Интересный коментарий нарыл.   *Does Putin Not Have a Point?*  
by Patrick J. Buchanan 
"A soft answer turneth away wrath," teaches Proverbs 1:15.  
Our new secretary of defense, Robert Gates, seems familiar with the verse. For his handling of Saturday's wintry blast from Vladimir Putin at the Munich security conference was masterful.  
"As an old Cold Warrior, one of yesterday's speeches almost filled me with nostalgia for a less complex time," said Gates, adding, "Almost." A former director of the CIA, Gates went on to identify with Putin: "I have, like your second speaker yesterday … a career in the spy business. And I guess old spies have a habit of blunt speaking.  
"However, I have been to reeducation camp, spending the last four-and-a-half years as a university president and dealing with faculty. And as more than a few university presidents have learned in recent years, when it comes to faculty it is either 'be nice' or 'be gone.'"  
Шурум-прурм, шарам-парам...  http://www.antiwar.com/pat/?articleid=10511

----------


## JJ

Damn, where is my comment?
Ok, once again:
Thanks for your exillent explanation scotcher. Now I know that "about 2 in 3 support Putin's view that the United States is on a mission to become the world's "one single master"..." and "68 percent supported the attack made by Putin on Washington ..." are the same things in English, and even the first one is more precise than second. What a nice language, "they said something about..." means for you more than "the fact is..."...

----------


## mishau_

Вот еще одна статья.    *The rights and wrongs of Putin's new order* 
Published: February 19 2007 02:00 | Last updated: February 19 2007 02:00 
Russia is turning up the volume of its criticism of the arms control framework that has underpinned the international order since the end of the cold war. First the Russian military chief of staff says Moscow is contemplating unilaterally withdrawing from the INF treaty - signed by Ronald Reagan and Mikhail Gorbachev in 1987 - that scrapped US and Russian medium-range nuclear missiles. Then Sergei Lavrov, the foreign minister, suggests the same about the CFE treaty, saying the pact to cut back conventional forces in Europe is "meaningless". 
Coming hard on the heels of Vladimir Putin's attack on US unilateralism and the dangers of a "unipolar" world, made to the US defence secretary a week ago in Munich, this starts to look like a co-ordinated push, in worrying cold war language. But Russian officials insist it is simply the start of a "more candid dialogue that has been long overdue". 
Plah-plah-plah...  http://www.ft.com/cms/s/9ed6e192-bfbf-1 ... 10621.html

----------


## scotcher

> Damn, where is my comment?
> Ok, once again:
> Thanks for your exillent explanation scotcher. Now I know that "about 2 in 3 support Putin's view that the United States is on a mission to become the world's "one single master"..." and "68 percent supported the attack made by Putin on Washington ..." are the same things in English, and even the first one is more precise than second. What a nice language, "they said something about..." means for you more than "the fact is..."...

 If I agree that they are not the same, will you explain why _you_ think that has the slightest bearing on anything I said?

----------


## detail

Ай-яй-яй, ух эта Америка, ату её! Нам запрещают, а мы всё равно Ирану ядерные технологии! Их презик псих? Сами вы псих! Ограничить распространение оружия? Наше законное право! А тогда мы ещё палестинцам или другим таким же дикарям подкинем помощи. На чеченов похожи?! Бред! Хотим - зарабатываем на оружии, отстаньте! Что машины производить не умеем - это враньё, тазЫ - лучшие в мире машины, это Америка нам шпионов подослала и развалила всё, наслала праворулек, чтобы наши люди поубивались на дорогах. Патриотизм и правильный взгляд на мир - наше светлое будущее!  ::

----------


## Ramil

Отчего же, если США увязнут, помимо Афганистана и Ирака, ещё и в Иране, в Северной Корее и пр., это нанесёт ещё больший вред их экономике. Некая извращённая логика есть в том, чтобы довести США до ввода войск в тот же Иран.
Не знаю, правда, оправдывает ли цель средства в данном случае.

----------


## mishau_

Я и не ожидал что в США есть такие горлопаны. Макс Бут, его комментарии просто хамксие и также далеки от реальности как Ирак от Америки. 
Вот статья (в переводе). Не знаю насколько точен перевод, но некоторые мысли можно прокомментировать. 
"Не поднимайте лапки перед Путиным".
("Los Angeles Times", США)
Макс Бут (Max Boot), 06 декабря 2006  http://www.inosmi.ru/translation/231507.html _Шаги, которые может предпринять Запад, чтобы не дать российскому президенту-автократу обрести слишком много влияния в мире._ 
Это надо же так передергивать, я просто в шоке от примитивизма.  _
Есть много способов убрать человека с дороги так, чтобы его смерть выглядела как несчастный случай, самоубийство или уличный грабеж. Но это в намерения убийцы бывшего агента КГБ Александра Литвиненко - кто бы он ни был - явно не входило. Для убийства специально было использовано столь экзотическое орудие убийства, как радиоактивный изотоп полоний-210, чтобы сказать всем: не стойте на пути у российской власти._ 
Преступника не знаем, но зато знаем за что убили. Вот так! Вот те и демократия!  _
Скорее всего, имена убийц Литвиненко так и останутся тайной, но отравлен он был, по всей вероятности, из-за того, что развернул кампанию против президента России Владимира В. Путина и против ФСБ - организации, пришедшей на смену КГБ_ 
Развернул кампанию, ух ты. То-то Путин прямо пошатнулся.  _
Однако шаги, которые можно предпринять, чтобы заставить царя Владимира I дорого заплатить за свою дерзость, еще есть._ 
Ну все в кучу, монархия, коммунизм, всякая всячина - ветчина и ржавчина.   _
Кремль в последнее время преследует неправительственные организации, потому что боится народной революции_ 
Чего боится??  ::  Точно, это белена! Или мухоморы?   _
Власти западных стран также могут намекнуть западным компаниям и финансовым рынкам, что инвестиции в Россию - это не очень хорошо. Работа нефтегазовой отрасли - поставщика главного российского экспортного товара - до сих пор зависит от иностранного капитала и опыта зарубежных специалистов, поэтому замедление притока инвестиций обойдется Москве очень и очень дорого._ 
Назло маме отморожу уши. Где он таких дураков собрался искать только, в бизнесе что ли, ха-ха-ха?  _
Россия и в другом плане финансово зависима от Запада: есть мнение, что приближенные Путина (а вполне возможно, и он сам) складывают свои награбленные богатства там, где они никому не видны - в той же Швейцарии. Если бы американское министерство финансов и иностранные органы финансового контроля начали расследования и хотя бы произнесли такие слова, как 'отмывание' и 'заморозить', кремлевским обитателям тут же запахло бы жареным_ 
Да уж кончено, еще бы сказал "и вернуть это все ограбленному русскому народу"  ::   ::    
Вот такая вот у нас демагогия.

----------


## Guin

Да уж, мерзкая личность этот Бут. Но последний его опус превзошёл  все ожидания:  Путин: вошь, которая зарычала Putin: the louse that roared 
А как вам вот это нравится? Статейка некоего Чарльза Краутхаммера в ВП:  Доктрина Путина The Putin Doctrine 
Неоконы вообще последние понятия о приличиях потеряли...   ::  Но тот факт, что они так беснуются очень радует.   ::

----------


## Ramil

Here’s the original with my “clever” remarks  ::  . At first I thought that InoSMI got something wrong and even gone to pains of registering at latimes.com to see this masterpiece:   

> Max Boot:
> Don't play dead for Putin
> What the West can do help stop the authoritarian Russian president from garnering too much influence in the world.
> December 6, 2006 
> THERE ARE A lot of ways to make a man's death look like an accident, suicide or a street crime. That wasn't the intent of whoever murdered former KGB agent Alexander Litvinenko in London. By using such an exotic murder weapon — a radioactive isotope known as polonium-210 — his killers sent a message: Don't mess with the powers that be in Russia.  
> The identity of his murderers is likely to remain unknown, but in all probability Litvinenko was poisoned because of his campaign against Russian President Vladimir V. Putin and the KGB's successor, the FSB. He is only the latest to pay with his life for offending Russia's ruling clique. The list of prominent people murdered in the last few years includes crusading journalists such as Anna Politkovskaya (whose death Litvinenko was investigating), politicians, executives and government officials. Others, such as Ukrainian President Viktor Yushchenko, have narrowly survived assassination attempts or have been exiled or silenced with threats of violence or legal charges. 
> Alleged tax evasion has been a favorite tool of intimidation. Wielding such dubious accusations, the Kremlin was able to consign Russia's richest man, Mikhail Khodorkovsky, to a Siberian prison camp and to expropriate his giant oil company, Yukos. Whatever the state of his taxes, Khodorkovsky's real sin was to bankroll opposition to Putin. 
> Having taken power in a nascent democracy six years ago, Putin has been reestablishing authoritarian control. *Governors are no longer elected but appointed by the Kremlin. Laws have been changed to make it harder for opposition parties to compete. Independent media outlets and major corporations have been gobbled up by state-controlled companies.*

 My comment: well, these last three facts are true. That is one the things I don’t agree with our government among, especially concerning the mass media. I mean the *mass* media, that is freely available to the majority of the population. The only really independent news sources I have now are all in the Internet.    

> Repression at home has been matched by rogue behavior abroad. Russia has used economic leverage in an attempt to stifle democratic revolutions in Ukraine and Georgia, with the goal of keeping those neighboring countries under its thumb. In Chechnya, Moscow has imposed a brutal puppet regime. Russia exports arms to China, Venezuela, Syria and other countries at odds with the U.S. Most alarming have been Russia's sales to Iran of a nuclear reactor and surface-to-air missiles to defend it, even as Moscow blocks serious U.N. sanctions against Tehran.

 That is true also, except Chechnya. It is not some “small but pride country, brutally occupied by a cruel warring neighbor”, it is being a part of Russia itself for already several centuries, like Texas is a part of USA. So there can’t be any regime except the rule of the government of the Russian Federation which is restored there after several years of turmoil.   

> Russia is not yet an outright enemy of the United States, but it's certainly no friend.

 USA have never been among Russia’s friends too.  Strange, isn’t it? How DARES Russia not to be friendly towards USA?  ::    

> Putin is catering to Russian nostalgia for past greatness and to enduring resentment of the West in order to justify his consolidation of power. Washington's ability to frustrate his designs is limited because the Kremlin is awash in *petrorubles*.

 Nive word, by the way  ::  Petrorubles  ::    

> But there are still steps we can take to make Czar Vladimir I pay a price for his growing truculence.

 The very essence of evil capitalists concealed within this phrase. Frothing and delirium would probably be next.   

> For a start, the United States and its allies can move more actively to incorporate states such as Ukraine and Georgia into the Western ambit through bilateral alliances and trade deals as well as by extending NATO and European Union membership.

 Good, this way the West would feed Ukraine and Georgia, not Russia. At last! They’ll know the hell of feeding them.  ::    

> We can increase funding for civil society groups in Russia. The Kremlin has been harassing foreign nongovernmental organizations because it fears a "people power" revolution. The best Western response is to funnel more money to such groups as well as to independent media outlets.

 I liked a phrase I head on one TV show: Есть такой бизнес – Америку защищать. Дайте денег. а? (There’s a business in Russia, to protect America. Give us some money, please?)  
All civil societies in Russia just yearn to get bucks from USA. Their staff would be able renew their BMW and Bentley cars and rent a better office near Kremlin. It’s America’s money, after all, I wonder, if I agreed upon criticizing Putting a little, someone would pay me too  ::    

> Western governments can also signal to Western companies and financial markets that investing in Russia is not a good idea. Russia's oil and gas industry, its major exporter, remains dependent on expertise and capital from abroad; a slowdown of such investment would be costly for Moscow.

 So goes the myth about the “free and independent market”. And what would warm the Europeans? Maybe they will be burning US banknotes to get warmer.    

> Russia is financially dependent on the West in another sense: Putin's cronies (and probably Putin himself) are thought to stash their ill-gotten gains in havens such as Switzerland. If the U.S. Treasury Department and foreign financial watchdogs were to launch investigations and start tossing around phrases such as "money laundering" and "asset freezes," Kremlin insiders would feel the heat.

 I thought, Switzerland has always been an independent state? I was wrong apparently. And how would anyone know that the account number 3423990012341112 belongs to Mr. Putin?  ::  And who can say, that the company xxxx, that owns several financial companies in London, New York and Hong-Kong is owned by some John Smith and incorporated on Virgin Islands isn’t affiliated with Putin’s Labrador Connie?  ::    

> This is something that could be done behind the scenes. At the same time, public pressure could be applied to deny Putin the international legitimacy he so obviously craves. President Bush could stop holding summit conferences with him and stop including him in high-profile meetings such as the G-7.

 I’m sure Putin will adorably sulk on TV.    

> Above all, what's needed is a change of mind-set in Washington. We need to stop thinking of how to cozy up to Putin and start thinking of how to frustrate his illiberal imperial designs.

 And won’t let them piss to our pot from now on… 
Laughed a lot.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Why bother commenting on some random commentary in some random newspaper? Nobody is telling you that that particular person shares our views  ::  
It's like if I find something some Ivanov in Siberia wrote and trying to disprove his point...   ::

----------


## Scrabus

Agrees with kalinka. It's only random comment.

----------


## mishau_

Это не random comment, а самый хамский, лживый комментарий из всех прочиз в иносми, комментарий человека столь далекого от знания реальной обстановки, сколь все благие идеи США далеки от реальной обстановки в Ираке. И это опасно для мира.

----------


## BappaBa

> Ай-яй-яй, ух эта Америка, ату её! Нам запрещают, а мы всё равно Ирану ядерные технологии! Их презик псих? Сами вы псих! Ограничить распространение оружия? Наше законное право! А тогда мы ещё палестинцам или другим таким же дикарям подкинем помощи. На чеченов похожи?! Бред! Хотим - зарабатываем на оружии, отстаньте! Что машины производить не умеем - это враньё, тазЫ - лучшие в мире машины, это Америка нам шпионов подослала и развалила всё, наслала праворулек, чтобы наши люди поубивались на дорогах. Патриотизм и правильный взгляд на мир - наше светлое будущее!

 Great speech! Oh, those Russians!

----------


## Scrabus

> Это не random comment, а самый хамский, лживый комментарий из всех прочиз в иносми, комментарий человека столь далекого от знания реальной обстановки, сколь все благие идеи США далеки от реальной обстановки в Ираке. И это опасно для мира.

 Не без этого  ::  Но, ИМХО, не стоит придавать большое значение этой писанине. Она не от большого ума   ::

----------


## laxxy

> Это не random comment, а самый хамский, лживый комментарий из всех прочиз в иносми, комментарий человека столь далекого от знания реальной обстановки, сколь все благие идеи США далеки от реальной обстановки в Ираке. И это опасно для мира.

 The problem is, the guy is right about pretty much everything  ::  
Good title, too.

----------


## mishau_

> The problem is, the guy is right about pretty much everything  
> Good title, too.

 Ребенок в дестком саду, над которым смеются потому что он описался, тоже обижается, и тоже несет детский лепет и стоит мелкие пакости, брюзжит слюной, кричит "отдавай мои игрушки", и наверное тоже можно считать, что он "is right about pretty much everything".   ::   ::

----------


## laxxy

> The problem is, the guy is right about pretty much everything  
> Good title, too.
> 			
> 		  Ребенок в дестком саду, над которым смеются потому что он описался, тоже обижается, и тоже несет детский лепет и стоит мелкие пакости, брюзжит слюной, кричит "отдавай мои игрушки", и наверное тоже можно считать, что он "is right about pretty much everything".

 Good description! Sounds just like Mr. Putin  ::  ::

----------


## mishau_

> Good description! Sounds just like Mr. Putin

 Да нет, тогда это было бы так:  _
Товарищ Путин и весь многонациональный российский народ под чутким руководством партии "Единая Россия" в едином пламенном патриотическом порыве всецело и единодушно одобряет решение партии и правительства строго осудить разнузданных прозападных журналистов, развязавших буржуазную пропаганду со страниц своих изданий. Поднимемся же стар и млад на борьбу с врагами России и отстучим ботинками по трибунам похоронный марш наймитам мирового империализма!_  
Или так:  _
Бут так ненавидит Россию, что наверное желает сделать обрезание, а также эпиляцию и кастрацию. Для этого мы можем пригласить его в Москву, где у нас не только доктора, но и любой гастарбайтер со стройки с легкостью сможет провести эти процедуры бесплатно и на самом современном уровне, а именно  - автогеном, через ж...пу и без наркоза! _    ::

----------


## laxxy

> Good description! Sounds just like Mr. Putin
> 			
> 		  Да нет, тогда это было бы так:  _
> Товарищ Путин и весь многонациональный российский народ под чутким руководством партии "Единая Россия" в едином пламенном патриотическом порыве всецело и единодушно одобряет решение партии и правительства строго осудить разнузданных прозападных журналистов, развязавших буржуазную пропаганду со страниц своих изданий. Поднимемся же стар и млад на борьбу с врагами России и отстучим ботинками по трибунам похоронный марш наймитам мирового империализма!_  
> Или так:  _
> Бут так ненавидит Россию, что наверное желает сделать обрезание, а также эпиляцию и кастрацию. Для этого мы можем пригласить его в Москву, где у нас не только доктора, но и любой гастарбайтер со стройки с легкостью сможет провести эти процедуры бесплатно и на самом современном уровне, а именно  - автогеном, через ж...пу и без наркоза! _

 nah, I was referring to the original Putty's speech of course. 
And to the 'louse' article -- another one from LAT but apparently not the one you were talking about. This one, as I must agree, is not quite as nice, a little naive although probably right on most counts too. But the louse one was really priceless.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Это не random comment, а самый хамский, лживый комментарий из всех прочиз в иносми, комментарий человека столь далекого от знания реальной обстановки, сколь все благие идеи США далеки от реальной обстановки в Ираке. И это опасно для мира.

  подумаешь! ИноСМИ переводит именно такие статьи. Только "яркие" и "примечательные". Отвратительно. Не обратите больше внимание туда. Это вредно для здоровья.  ::

----------


## Alexander

> подумаешь! ИноСМИ переводит именно такие статьи. Только "яркие" и "примечательные". Отвратительно. Не обратите больше внимание туда. Это вредно для здоровья.

 Калинка, ты отвечаешь за эти слова? Или просто ляпнул в пылу дискуссии?   ::  Мне просто самому интересно, насколько подборка статей на ИноСМИ соответствует реальности. Интересно, что такой же вопрос был задан в он-лайн интервью Гаю Чезану, корреспонденту The Wall Street Journal.   _Презентабельность подборки статей на ИноСми
Soldat, 11.02.2007 18:28 
1. Насколько достоверено представлена зарубежная пресса на ИноСми? Иначе говоря, не чувтвуете ли Вы, что статьи подбираются так, чтобы российские читатели ощущали себя внутри "осаждённой крепости"? Или же отношение отношение к России, обший стиль и риторика прессы переданы верно?_ 
Буду ждать ответ.   
Кстати, Калинка, по этой же теме рекомендую прочитать вот эту статью:  http://www.atimes.com/atimes/Central_Asia/IB17Ag02.html

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Я конечно преувеличивался, чтобы делать ответы более интересные  ::  
Но вот из ИноСМИ: http://www.inosmi.ru/services/
Интернет-проект ИноСМИ.Ru специализируется на трансляции *наиболее ярких и примечательных материалов зарубежных СМИ* на русский язык. 
Я отдыхаю свою коробочку   ::  ("I rest my case", по-иносмиский)   

> Кстати, Калинка, по этой же теме рекомендую прочитать вот эту статью:  http://www.atimes.com/atimes/Central_Asia/IB17Ag02.html

 Вот-вот, видите? Есть разумные люди на Западе тоже!  ::

----------


## mishau_

Главное, чтобы переводы статей были точные, а подборка - личное дело каждого. Нравится им яркие статьи подбирать, буду читать яркие. Кстати, а есть ли альтернативные источники, которые менее заряженные критикой России? А то задолбали уже - КГБ, медведи, матрешки и самогон.   ::

----------


## Alexander

> Я конечно преувеличивался, чтобы делать ответы более интересные     
> 			
> 				Кстати, Калинка, по этой же теме рекомендую прочитать вот эту статью:  http://www.atimes.com/atimes/Central_Asia/IB17Ag02.html   Вот-вот, видите? Есть разумные люди на Западе тоже!

 Почему-то эти разумные люди больше критикуют Запад, чем Россию. В любом случае привожу список этих разумных людей:
1. Nicolai N Petro 
2. Kalinka_vinnie
3. ...   ::

----------


## mishau_

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Я конечно преувеличивался, чтобы делать ответы более интересные     
> 			
> 				Кстати, Калинка, по этой же теме рекомендую прочитать вот эту статью:  http://www.atimes.com/atimes/Central_Asia/IB17Ag02.html   Вот-вот, видите? Есть разумные люди на Западе тоже!    Почему-то эти разумные люди больше критикуют Запад, чем Россию. В любом случае привожу список этих разумных людей:
> 1. Nicolai N Petro 
> 2. Kalinka_vinnie
> 3. ...

 4. Alexander  ::   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Главное, чтобы переводы статей были точные, а подборка - личное дело каждого. Нравится им яркие статьи подбирать, буду читать яркие. Кстати, а есть ли альтернативные источники, которые менее заряженные критикой России? А то задолбали уже - КГБ, медведи, матрешки и самогон.

 Да, Александр дал тебе ссылку выше. Читай яркие статьи, если хочешь, но сочувство от меня не найдешь. Если у тебя образ мира, где весь Запад ненавидит Россию, это только благодаря иноСМИ. Потому что: Это не правда.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Я конечно преувеличивался, чтобы делать ответы более интересные     
> 			
> 				Кстати, Калинка, по этой же теме рекомендую прочитать вот эту статью:  http://www.atimes.com/atimes/Central_Asia/IB17Ag02.html   Вот-вот, видите? Есть разумные люди на Западе тоже!    Почему-то эти разумные люди больше критикуют Запад, чем Россию. В любом случае привожу список этих разумных людей:
> 1. Nicolai N Petro 
> 2. Kalinka_vinnie
> 3. ...

 разумный человек критикует всех, вклучая себя!   ::

----------


## Alexander

> разумный человек критикует всех, вклучая себя!

 Надеюсь, что после этих слов последуют дела.   ::

----------


## Alexander

[quote=kalinka_vinnie] 

> Главное, чтобы переводы статей были точные, а подборка - личное дело каждого. Нравится им яркие статьи подбирать, буду читать яркие. Кстати, а есть ли альтернативные источники, которые менее заряженные критикой России? А то задолбали уже - КГБ, медведи, матрешки и самогон.

 Да, Александр дал тебе ссылку выше. Читай яркие статьи, если хочешь, но сочувство от меня не найдешь. Если у тебя образ мира, где весь Запад ненавидит Россию, это только благодаря иноСМИ. Потому что: Это не правда.[/quote :: qfwajr0] 
Я не думаю, что у него "образ мира, где весь Запад ненавидит Россию". Я думаю, что у него, как и у многих из нас, есть основанное на фактах убеждение, что большинство американских СМИ подают информацию о России предвзято. Это наше убеждение. Возможно оно ошибочно. Может быть это общепринято, так критиковать другие страны? Может статьи, скажем, о Германии в американской прессе еще более предвзятые? Ничего не могу сказать. Информацией не владею. Если у кого-то есть какие-либо данные - хотелось бы услышать.
И еще один вопрос. Калинка, ну поскольку ты здесь отдуваешься за весь Запад, то вопрос к тебе. Скажи мне пожалуйста, какая цель у критических статей о России в американских газетах? Они же печатаются для американских читателей, не для русских.

----------


## mishau_

> Да, Александр дал тебе ссылку выше. Читай яркие статьи, если хочешь, но сочувство от меня не найдешь. Если у тебя образ мира, где весь Запад ненавидит Россию, это только благодаря иноСМИ. Потому что: Это не правда.

 У меня другой образ мира. Он онован на факах, а факты такие 1) эти статьи пишутся, 2) пишутся часто и 3) этих статей много. Есть над чем подумать не так ли?

----------


## Ramil

[quote=mishau_] 

> Да, Александр дал тебе ссылку выше. Читай яркие статьи, если хочешь, но сочувство от меня не найдешь. Если у тебя образ мира, где весь Запад ненавидит Россию, это только благодаря иноСМИ. Потому что: Это не правда.

 У меня другой образ мира. Он онован на факах, а факты такие 1) эти статьи пишутся, 2) пишутся часто и 3) этих статей много. Есть над чем подумать не так ли?[/quote:23cqxb5m] 
Ты хотя бы почитай нашу периодику. Наши щелкопёры не остаются в долгу, США не поливает г-ном только ленивый. Эти статьи тоже пишутся, этих статей тоже много. А запретить им писать никто не может, демократия, епть, и свобода слова.
Идиотов в этом мире гораздо больше, чем вменяемых людей, от этого все его беды. И отличить идиота от вменяемого иногда бывает довольно сложно. Так что выдыхай. Эти статейки всегда писались, и будут писаться дальше. И читать их будут тоже.
Лучше на самом деле пусть пишут статейки. Говорят, в советсткое время политические анекдоты сочинялись в КГБ, чтобы снизить уровень агрессии населения, по отношению к партии и правительству. Посмеялись и как-то легче стало. Вот и здесь - почитал идиот статейку, успокоился - не один он такой на свете.

----------


## Alexander

> Ты хотя бы почитай нашу периодику. Наши щелкопёры не остаются в долгу, США не поливает г-ном только ленивый.

 Кстати, интересно было бы оценить нашу прессу со стороны. Я имею ввиду сравнить, что пишут наши основные газеты о США и что пишут американские газеты о России. Мне все-таки кажется, что наша пресса более адекватна. Я думаю, что у русских все-таки есть небольшой иммунитет от явной пропаганды. У большинства американцев этого иммунитета кажется нет. Они, кажется, действительно верят своей прессе.
Но я лицо заинтересованное и может быть выдаю желаемое за действительное. А вот мнение со стороны с удовольствием бы выслушал. 
Мои оценки российской прессы и ТВ по освещению некоторых проблем следующие:
1. Летняя израильская война - очень хорошо, нейтрально и с обеих воюющих сторон. Видно было, что корреспонденты "болеют" каждый за свою воюющую сторону.
2. Северная Корея - хорошо, но может быть мало пишется об этой проблеме.
3. Иран - в принципе неплохо. В основном разъясняется позиция России (хотя она мне тоже не совсем понятна   ::  )
4. Ирак - в принципе ведь тоже неплохо, да? В основном сухие факты. Правда, 100% негативные. В том смысле, что в основном о террактах. Ничего нет о "мирном строительстве". Но может быть этого "мирного" строительства и нет? У меня создалось впечатление что США, в отличие от СССР не торопится в таких странах строить "больницы, школы" и тд.
Наблюдается, в принципе небольшой анти-американизм в том смысле, что "мы же говорили вам - не лезьте туда".
5. Косово - ну, что я могу сказать... у меня просто слов нет, когда впоминаю Сербию. Уроды!. Как можно так? Взяли и разбомбили страну! 
В принципе, поливания грязью кого-либо и оголтелой пропаганды в стиле холодной войны я в нашей прессе не вижу. 
6. Стоп. Еще вспомнил об одной проблеме. Когда наши рыбаки норвежского офицера увезли. Калинка, прости, но наша пресса была на нашей стороне  ::

----------


## mishau_

Я думаю европейцы не простят американские бомбардировки в Европе. Для ума непостижимо.

----------


## Alexander

> Я думаю европейцы не простят американские бомбардировки в Европе. Для ума непостижимо.

 Не согласен. Думаю, что они до сих пор уверены, что действовали правильно и спасали мир от Милошевича. Наверняка мозги промыты еще как. Хотя, конечно, буду рад ошибиться.
Интересно, наши сдадут братушек снова? Не должны вроде? Если, конечно, сербы сами себя не сдадут.

----------


## Ramil

Я, к сожалению, не знаю что представляют из себя многие европейские и американские периодические издания.
Мы слышим только название, но не знаем, является ли это аналогом нашего "Московского комсомольца", "Speed-Info", "Коммерсанта", "Ведомостей" или "Аргументов и Фактов". А ведь это знание необходимо, чтобы оценивать прочитанный материал.
Ведь если я пойду к музею Ленина и там у черносотенцев куплю газетёнку явно фашистского толка, потом переведу на английский и буду кричать, что в России одни фашисты на основании этой статьи - это будет неправильно.
Вот скажите мне, те же LA times - что за газета? Кто её читает? Вообще это уважаемое издание или как? 
ИноСМИ уже бывал замечен в выдёргивании желтых статеек из желтых же газет, выдавая эти материалы - как вполне серьёзные журналистские работы, рассчитанные на вменяемых людей. Желтая пресса существует не только в России, не забывайте.

----------


## mishau_

Я ищу альтернативу. Мне интересно читать серьезные статьи, а то складывается ощущение что журналисты там умственно неполноценные. С другой стороны читая в интернете "Вашинтог Пост" о России на их официальном сайте, я прихожу к выводу что журналисты там явно не блистают знаниями ситуации.  То же насчет Гардиан. И лишь бибиси оставляет впечатление нормального издания, но они дают очень мало оценок происходящему.

----------


## Bisquit

На inosmi.ru появилось интересное интервью Гая Чейзана (это московский корреспондент WSJ). Так вот оказалось, что мнения журналистов-международников и комментаторов никак между собой не пересекаются. Они между собой даже не общаются. Это такой-то абсурд.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

короче, перед тем, что говорить, что Западная пресса категорична против России, читайте газеты сами, по том языку, и только не какие-то переводы которые являются интересно в уме переводчика. 
Если у меня 100 яиц, из которых 30 плохих, а вы только видите тех плохих, потому что человек те выбирают (зная, что они плохие), что вы думаете о моих яиц?  ::

----------


## Guin

> короче, перед тем, что говорить, что Западная пресса категорична против России, читайте газеты сами, по том языку, и только не какие-то переводы которые являются интересно в уме переводчика.

 Да читаем - читаем... Кроме того, я в последнее время полюбил ещё читать комментарии к статьям (не русские). Вот, например, совершенно нетипичная для англо-американской прессы статья в Гардиан:  Запад еще пожалеет, что задирает Россию The west may yet come to regret its bullying of Russia
Хотя, надо отдать должное Гардиан - это чуть ли не единственная газета на западе из влиятельных, которая довольно часто печатает вменяемые статьи.
Вот ещё пример статьи не то, чтобы очень доброжелательной к России, но, по крайней мере, трезвой и без истерик: Восход новой 'холодной войны'  The Dawn of the Next Cold War 
Проблема только в том, что такие статьи встречаются очень редко, примерно одна трезвая статья на десять истеричных. И Иносми тут совершенно ни при чём...

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

"трезвый" - это относительное слово   ::

----------


## mishau_

> короче, перед тем, что говорить, что Западная пресса категорична против России, читайте газеты сами, по том языку, и только не какие-то переводы которые являются интересно в уме переводчика. 
> Если у меня 100 яиц, из которых 30 плохих, а вы только видите тех плохих, потому что человек те выбирают (зная, что они плохие), что вы думаете о моих яиц?

 У меня был друг, пару раз в год, а то и реже, мы с ним вместе выпивали и потом шли к нему домой, где нас встречала его жена. Всё, в ее глазах я был алкоголик, в добавок спаивающий ее мужа. Ее логика понятна, трезвым-то она меня никогда не видела.  ::

----------


## Ramil

Может быть, если бы ты хотел это изменить и избавить друга от семейных проблем после общения с тобой, стоило показаться ей пару раз трезвым? 
(Ну это ту же аналогию провожу по отношению к топику).

----------

